# What do you guys think about these 2 doe's



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Need your option on my 2 doe's here
The red paint is a march 10 2012 doe, a fullblood
The other solid red is a January 25 2012 doe 94%


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

Im new to boers but my friend raises showing boers and yours dont look thick enough on their hind legs.


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

*show winning


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

The red doe is more correct as far as her legs. She is also wider and longer bodied. 

The paint doe has a better rump, more brisket, better blending into the girth and rear barrel. But she is more upstanding in statue, and longer bone pattern, more of a dairy build to me.

Overall, they both have weaknesses, and strong points.


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

okay so let me ask you this
what do you think they are both worth in price and if I where to keep one which one do you think I should keep if I where to sell one??
thanks


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

If it was me I'd keep the red one & sell the paint. I like the longer body on the red, her chest looks better, and is just overall more appealing to the eye imo.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I'd also keep the red one over the paint. She has a bit more mass, bone, and look. Being young, they will fill out more as they mature, but lack the skeletal width to carry a big rack and wide top.

Depending on your goals, you might consider selling both and buying 1 with more mass, width, and bone. The 2 you have are functional and have some good things to offer, but just need more to them to do well in a show situation. I don't know what the market is like in your area, but around here they would be valued around $200 each.


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

okay thanks
i'm in ca and I think my goats are very nice quality I think they are worth more than just $200 since they are abga Registered and they are high % and FB, and plus the 94% is also bred to a very nice buck
but thank you for your options I really appreciate it


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I agree with the others. I would sell the paint. The red is nicer, overall. As far as pricing goes, what are the bloodlines? 

Depending on that, if they are from good linage, $200-$350. If they aren't, $200 would be as much as they would bring.


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

The red and the paint are both Rawhide Zepplin Lines
and the red is Thuunder Heart ELR and the paint is Mustang Sally


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

How far out?


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

The solid red is a thunder heart elr daughter and a rawhide zeppelin great granddaughter
the paint is a mustang sally granddaughter and a rawhide zeppelin granddaughter


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I would keep the red doe as well. I wouldn't sell them for any less that what donna sells hers for. So that being said, try to get $450-$500 for her, bulk her up take pics, and put her up for sale. 
Some of Donna' s show does, she sells for $650-$1000 but they have to be something special.


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Donna??
i'm not selling them anytime soon, i'm going to see what they produce 1st


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Donna Fadel, CnD Boers . You mentioned Rawhide Zeppelin as her great grandfather, your buck William Zeppelin, is the son of her buck Will right? 
Anyway Donna sells her does from $650-1000 you have a lot of the same bloodlines as her, right?


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

oh okay, yes I have a lot of those bloodlines, but i'm not buying any more of those bloodlines trying to get away from them to tell you the truth 
but keeping the one's I have
my buck is a son of Will


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

and I bought this doe the paint for $750 and she is not showable and not worth $750 I have heard she's worth about $300 at the most,


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

You bought the paint for $750?


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Personally I wouldn't own either, because I focus on excellent confirmation and traditional color. Their conformations are off on both, and they have too much color for me. For me, to own a colored animal, it's conformation must be outstanding. If you buy color for color, you're contributing to the problem of lesser quality animals being sold and bred. I won't even breed a goat on my farm if their confirmation isn't up to par. That's when we cull for meat. Not saying that these girls require culling, but I personally wouldn't own then. Not trying to be rude, just honest.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Chr_Boer_Goats_ said:


> and I bought this doe the paint for $750 and she is not showable and not worth $750 I have heard she's worth about $300 at the most,


Yeah, I'd say that's about right.


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

yeah I bought the doe for $750 I think I got ripped off


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

I got her for $650...I really do think you got ripped off.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Have you tried throwing the grain to her? She may fill out and look a little better.


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

yes I do too
your's is much nicer!!


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

I have tried graining her feeding her separate and giving her alfalfa hay and nothing seems to be working she's prob only a little over 100 pounds too she's not that big


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

The breeder who I got my paint doe from, I would never recommend anyone going to her to buy goats, I don't speak with her anymore anyway since we had a big fight and she ruined my business, plus i'm getting out of that breeding line anyway time for some new blood


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Deworm her with valbazen, 1 mL per 10 lbs, 5 days in a row. I may also hit her with a copper Bolus and coccidia treatment. That may help.


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

she has already been wormed, she gets enough copper in her grain everyday
the coccidian treatment I will have to try out


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I would still go ahead and Bolus her.


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

okay maybe I will do that


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Try giving her at least a pound of Calf Manna a day. Puts weight in fast.
Or my favorite, even better than Calf Manna, get some Excelorator, made by Farmers Best Feed.


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

Its unfortunate that people make sales to others and rip them off. And usually know exactly what they are doing too! I try and really do some research on breeders and talk to lots of show people, and see who they recommend and who they don't. 

I like the red one better as well, even though I am addicted to paints .


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

I will try putting her on that Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG 
and i'm looking at breeder's I know are good breeders and won't rip me off, I like talking with other people too
I love paints too mostly the black and white paints, but the red and white are awesome too, but I love my red doe here


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I am still upset for you that you paid $750! How dare that breeder! I hate to deal with someone like that!
I say it all the time people who are raising boers really need to have stricter cull factors. I see so many people paying 600+ just for the color when the confirmation & pigment and breed character is not there. Color does not matter to me more than confirmation. 

I choose the red doe also she is just better put together than the paint. However if it were me I would sell then both and buy 1 REALLY nice doe as their replacement. 

I think both girls could use more groceries. What feed do you feed? How much are you feeding them? How many times per day? Are you adding Calf Manna or any other top dress supplement? Judging from these pics the paint looks pretty under weight. The red one looks filled out more. It could just be the angles of the pics though but their heads seem big for their bodies which makes me think that's why they look under weight. Maybe try backing up from them farther and then zooming in when you are getting pics.

What is your wormer of choice? Maybe they are wormy thats why they are not gaining enough weight? What does their eyelid color look like? 

I had a doe who grew really slow.... she was just small all together. Did not eat alot no matter what I tried. Vitamin B nutri drench calf manna you name it I tried it and still grew sooooo slow. I ended up selling her for market I just felt like I was having to put too much feed and extra time in with her and it was not worth it to me.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I like the black and white paints too. I have 2 right now, sadly they can only be reg 50% because I dont have the dams papers...

But the manna or the excelorator will definatley help


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Wow that ended up being a REALLY long post! Lol. sorry but I was typing and thinking at the same time!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

bayouboergoats said:


> I am still upset for you that you paid $750! How dare that breeder! I hate to deal with someone like that!
> I say it all the time people who are raising boers really need to have stricter cull factors. I see so many people paying 600+ just for the color when the confirmation & pigment and breed character is not there. Color does not matter to me more than confirmation.
> I"m with you there!
> 
> ...


Agreed!


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

yeah i'm upset I paid that much too
I worm with valbazen, safeguard and ivermectin, those two doe's are getting 1/2 alfalfa and 1/2 grass hay twice a day and they get about 1/2 flake each which that's all they'll eat, and they get some noble goat grain which is 16% protein. I think I will not sell them just yet and wait and see what kind of kids they have, the red doe's dam is a 1st place doe so I think she might have good kids with the nice buck I bred her to, the paint will get bred next month to another nice buck so we will just have to wait and see how there kids come out then I will make my final decision


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Bump them up to an 18% meat goat grower and leave hay out free choice.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I would work them up to free choice grain as well.


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

okay thanks


----------



## JJR133 (Jan 13, 2013)

I agree with BCG. Both are lacking the mass. They both need a little bit more groceries. I would sell the paint and put feed into the red.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Chr_Boer_Goats_ said:


> yeah i'm upset I paid that much too
> I worm with valbazen, safeguard and ivermectin, those two doe's are getting 1/2 alfalfa and 1/2 grass hay twice a day and they get about 1/2 flake each which that's all they'll eat, and they get some noble goat grain which is 16% protein. I think I will not sell them just yet and wait and see what kind of kids they have, the red doe's dam is a 1st place doe so I think she might have good kids with the nice buck I bred her to, the paint will get bred next month to another nice buck so we will just have to wait and see how there kids come out then I will make my final decision


Have you tried giving them some vitamin b paste or even a shot that usually helps with eating issues.
One of my rules here is Breed them and see if they produce better than themselves. Goodluck with both of them.
What buck are you going to breed them to?


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

The red doe is getting bred to this buck the red paint: Redsen
and the Paint doe is getting bred to my black paint buck Ryder
and I will give them some b-complex and see how they do


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Well good luck!  hope you get nice babies!


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Thank you
I hope for the best, hopeing for some black kids too


----------

